# Ölpreis bricht drastisch ein aber Benzinpreis fast an der obersten Marke



## Captain Picard (2 September 2008)

nach der  alten Formel:
* steigt *der Ölpreis *steigt* der Benzinpreis 
*fällt *der Ölpreis *steigt* der Benzinpreis...
FTD.de - Erleichterung nach "Gustav": Ölpreis bricht drastisch ein - Finanzen


> Das Fass (159 Liter) US-Leichtöl der Sorte WTI verbilligte sich in der Spitze um 10 $ auf 105,46 $


----------



## Avor (2 September 2008)

*AW: Ölpreis bricht drastisch ein aber Benzinpreis fast an der obersten Marke*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> nach der  alten Formel:
> * steigt *der Ölpreis *steigt* der Benzinpreis
> *fällt *der Ölpreis *steigt* der Benzinpreis...
> FTD.de - Erleichterung nach "Gustav": Ölpreis bricht drastisch ein - Finanzen



Die Spekulanten ziehen sich erstmal zurück. Die Amis scheinen sparsamer zu werden und ihre, auch die Weltwirtschaft lahmt: Gut gefüllte Tanks in Amerika. Aber  wenn die wieder halb leer - oder halb voll sind,  steigt der Preis. So war es immer. Die USA sind  die Messlatte für den Rest der Welt. 

Auch die  Ölmultis treiben die Preise hoch, sie  mästen sich und investieren so gut wie nichts in eine zukunftsorientierte  Forschung. Das wissen  auch die  Förderländer, die ihr immer wertvoller werdendes schwarzes Gold nicht zum Nutzen dieser Multis und  Spekulanten zu Tiefpreisen wie einst verscherbeln wollen. 

 Die Ölreserven gehen zu Ende und die Politik sucht hilflos nach Lösungen. Häuser sollen in Watte gepackt werden, damit keine Frischluft mehr hinein und die verbrauchte Luft nicht hinaus kommt.
Eine Möglichkeit, das Umweltproblem rasch zu lösen, wer braucht dann noch Energie? 

Sonne und Wind sind kostenlos und auch im Winter zu haben. Solaranlagen  auf den Dächern sind bestimmt eine bessere Lösung 
als idiotische Vorschriften, die besonders bei älteren Häusern nicht zu verwirklichen sind. Ich weiß, wovon ich rede. Meine Solaranlage für die Warmwasserversorgung hat im August über 700 KW geliefert. Das
nur mit einem Westdach. 

Sorry, daß ich vom Thema abgekommen bin.    

Gruß Avor


----------



## Captain Picard (16 September 2008)

*AW: Ölpreis bricht drastisch ein aber Benzinpreis fast an der obersten Marke*

Grotesk. Gestern an der Tankstelle den Sprung von 1,42 auf 1,51 mitlebt. Man stelle sich das vor 20 Jahren vor, der Benzinpreis wäre in Sekunden um fast 20 Pfennig gestiegen. Die Presse hätte Kopf gestanden. Heute wird das nur noch in  einigen aufmerksameren Medien wie  z.B der Augsburger Allgemeinen wahrgenommen und  kommentiert 
Rätselraten an den Tankstellen: Ölpreis sinkt, Benzin aber bleibt teuer - warum? - Wirtschaft - Augsburger Allgemeine


> Ölpreis sinkt, Benzin aber bleibt teuer - warum?
> Augsburg - Die Autofahrer staunen derzeit nicht schlecht beim Tankstellen-Stopp. Da fällt der Ölpreis seit Tagen, der Sprit aber bleibt teuer. Warum?
> Für die Sprecher der Autoclubs ist die Sache klar, für sie ist es reine Abzocke. Klaus Becker: "Diese Preispolitik ist nicht mehr nachvollziehbar. Die vielen Pendler und Wochendreisenden müssen abermals für zusätzliche Gewinne der Konzerne herhalten", sagte der ADAC-Vizepräsident gegenüber bild.de


Der Ölpreis ist so niedrig wie seit langem  nicht mehr. Das Barrel lag heute morgen   *unter *100$ 
Davon können Aboabzocker nur träumen...
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...schaft&region=National&auftritt=TA&dbserver=1


> Der Ölpreis sinkt. Autofahrer sollten sich freuen. Doch im Portemonnaie ist der Kurssturz von knapp 150 Dollar pro Barrel auf unter 100 nicht zu spüren. Warum?


Die FAZ orakelte  am 10.9 noch 
http://www.faz.net/s/RubEC1ACFE1EE2...960~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html?rss_googlefeed


> „Unter 100 Dollar werden wir den Ölpreis jedoch nicht sehen“,


----------



## Fuxe (20 September 2008)

*AW: Ölpreis bricht drastisch ein aber Benzinpreis fast an der obersten Marke*



> Kritik hagelt es auch aus der Politik. "Das sieht nach dreister Abzocke aus! Das Kartellamt sollte wachsam sein, ob es Preisabsprachen gibt. Die Autofahrer werden doppelt abkassiert: Erst von den Konzernen, dann von Ölscheich Steinbrück!", schimpfte FDP-Fraktionsvize Rainer Brüderle in der _Bild_.



Sehr witzig. 
Gerade die Politiker haben doch mit ihrem dauernden Drehen an der Steuerschraube, eine grossen Anteil am Sprit- bzw. Energiepreis.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 September 2008)

*AW: Ölpreis bricht drastisch ein aber Benzinpreis fast an der obersten Marke*

Das Auf und Ab der Benzinpreise hat ganz handfeste, logische Gründe. :scherzkeks:

Schließlich *muss* es drastische Auswirkungen auf den Benzinpreis haben, wenn:


 ein Kapitän eines Öltankers Blähungen hat
 eine Heuschrecke eine Rapspflanze in Oer-Erkenschwick vertilgt
 in einem Supermarkt in Köln-Klüngelsdorf eine Flasche Salatöl ranzig wird
 in einer Wuppertaler Frittenbude das Frittierfett knapp wird

All das sind ernste Vorgänge, die angesichts der angespannten Versorgungslage auf dem Energiemarkt sofort zu Kursschwankungen führen müssen.
Diese Kursschwankungen, die im übrigen stets zu einer Preiskorrektur nach oben führen müssen, werden von den Mineralölkonzernen notgedrungen an den Verbraucher weitergegeben.


----------



## Heiko (20 September 2008)

*AW: Ölpreis bricht drastisch ein aber Benzinpreis fast an der obersten Marke*

So richtig relevant wird es, wenn im Golf von Mexiko mal wieder ein Arbeiter von einer Plattform ins Wasser fällt. Dann schießt der Ölpreis raketenartig in die Höhe. Noch schlimmer, wenn gleichzeitig der Wind auffrischt...


----------



## Antiscammer (21 September 2008)

*AW: Ölpreis bricht drastisch ein aber Benzinpreis fast an der obersten Marke*

Immerhin hat jetzt aber die US-Notenbank den Zinssatz wieder gesenkt, um den allgemeinen Einbruch der Weltwirtschaft zu bremsen.

Man dachte eigentlich schon: niedriger kann der Zinssatz eigentlich nicht mehr werden.

Ich warte nur noch auf den Tag, an dem es Herrn Bernanke einfällt, einen negativen Zinssatz zu etablieren. :scherzkeks:
Das heißt: jeder, der Geld aufnimmt, kriegt auch noch positive Zinsen dazu.
Ich wäre sofort dabei.

*Das* wäre doch mal ein vernünftiges Signal an die Weltwirtschaft. :sun:


----------



## webwatcher (10 November 2008)

*AW: Ölpreis bricht drastisch ein aber Benzinpreis fast an der obersten Marke*

Faierweise auch die Info, dass der Benzinpreis schon lange nicht mehr gekanntes 
  Preisniveau erreicht hat: augenreib 1.18€ (Benzin/Super/Diesel)


----------



## Antiscammer (10 November 2008)

*AW: Ölpreis bricht drastisch ein aber Benzinpreis fast an der obersten Marke*

Das hat in meinen Augen ganz handfeste Gründe. Es ist nur zum Teil der Nachfragerückgang dafür verantwortlich. Den selben Effekt sieht man nämlich momentan auch beim Gold und bei anderen Rohstoffpreisen.
Eine mögliche Erklärung könnte sein, dass die großen "global players" unter den Finanzakteuren momentan aus Liquiditätsproblemen (den Hedge-Fonds z.B. steht fast allen das Wasser bis zum Hals...) viele Anteile an Rohstoff-/Öl-Aktien/Fonds auf den Markt werfen müssen.
Falls es aber im Zuge der jetzt überall einsetzenden massiven Zunahme der Staatsverschuldungen (durch "Rettungspakete" etc.) zu einer Inflation kommen wird, könnten die Preise über kurz oder lang wieder steigen.


----------

